# Linux fan concedes Microsoft is more secure



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Linux fan concedes Microsoft is more secure

Vulnerability research claims shocking results
Iain Thomson at the RSA Conference in San Francisco, 
17 Feb 2005
A Linux enthusiast at the RSA Conference in San Francisco has reluctantly concluded that Microsoft produces more secure code than its open source rivals.

In an academic study due to be released next month Dr Richard Ford, from the Florida Institute of Technology, and Dr Herbert Thompson, from application security firm Security Innovation, analysed vulnerabilities and patching and were forced to conclude that Windows Server 2003 is more secure than Red Hat Linux.

FULL STORY


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm going to file the minority report and say that none of this matters, really.

Is Firefox more secure than IE? I don't think so, and there have been several studies of code that indicate that I am probably right. I use Firefox because, as long as only 10% of us use it, it can't spread an infection efficiently enough to make it a worthwhile target. Even if the market share was 30%, the badguys would figure that was a large block of more savvy users, with other protections in place, and they wouldn't get excited. Let it get to 50%, and watch the holes pop up. 

NO code is ever going to be secure. If human writes it, human can poke a hole through it. So all of this "free standing" testing of code is a bunch of academic blabber.

Let's put these software creations out there, with full security suites, and see if there is a difference in their survival rates. There will be. IE uses ActiveX, so it will never be as secure as Firefox, which doesn't.

This whole occurance of root kit infections will also change the playing field, significantly, and I'll bet 90 % of those acamedicians don't even know the phenomenon exists.

They are fiddling while Rome burns.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Fire Fox down loads have topped 25 millon in the one hundred days since it's launch. And I came across an article on google news about how fore fox is becoming a bigger target not only because of its recent market visability but also because of its security record. Some hackers are attracted by what may appear like a chalenge. The link below has more imformation if you have interest in the story.

and roumor is microstoft is preparing to launch a new IE forcng the hackers to star over again.

I'm sticking to MS, I fell they can better adapt to any problems with their product while when the hackers come for fire fox many will be left to the wolves. 

plus bill gates is now officialy the greatest philanthrapist of our time.

"It's ironic that people are turning to Firefox because it's secure," says ankee Group analyst Jim Slaby, "because the moment it becomes really successful is when hackers begin exploiting it more diligently. When it gets more market traction, it will be targeted." 

http://www.technewsworld.com/story/40642.html


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Amen, 40.

If I hadn't experienced installation problems with IE after my last "repair" install, I might still be using IE.

M$ is a giant, bloated beast, and it reflects in their code.

Firefox will follow the law of entropy, as will Linux, because it's the law.

I stuck with IE until I couldn't install it without reformatting my computer.

What remains the same is Zone Alarm, AVG, Ad-Aware, Spybot, Spyware Blaster, Spyware Guard, Winpatrol (did I miss any?).

Offense is the best defense.

Absolutely stick with IE, but put the "offense" into play. You will be AOK.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

You forgot hijackthis

and I dought you would still be using IE, most computer savy people have switched and since you seem to be one of those people no dought you would have eventually made the switch.

and same to you; absolutly stick with fire fox but your offense is sliping and you might want to consider running some of both D and O when MS launches it's new browser. 
Untill then yours is most definatly safer but I feel confidant enough with my IE to keep using it for the time being.

one of the main reasons I prefer the IE browser is it's speed.

trust in window to make the fastst products for windows


----------

